# Me fui a pasear a esta Lima de verano



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Ese "tipo" de cielo se ve muy pocas veces en Lima, pero tampoco es para dudar.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Anlysixth said:


> Limeñito, que gusto me da saber que te gusta San Bruja (nadie suele pegarle bolilla a mi distrito),


Hola Anlysixth. ¿Cómo es eso de que nadie le da bola a tu San Bruja? si es un distrito bastante ordenado, limpio y con mucho verde.
¿Cuadra 0? Son muy inusuales pero existen.

Saludos.


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

El cielo esta asi ahora mismo 13:18 pm, en verdad muy buenas tus fotos!


----------



## Tondero (Apr 11, 2006)

*En Lima hay sol y buenas temperaturas desde Noviembre hasta inicios de Mayo.*


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Por aquí está celeste (mezclado con plomizo, hay que decirlo), pero para nada como en las fotos.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Por aqui si, celeste claro


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

wow el cielo de Lima pasó de ser de gris a uno de los mejores que e visto  hay que aprovechar mientras dure, lima se ve más linda. saludos.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

ANLY, QUE BONITO SE VE TU SAN BRUJA, ME HA DADO RISA EL NOMBRE QUE LE HAS PUESTO.
Cuánta vegetación, es un pulmón verde para la ciudad. El cielo bellísimo.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi, viendo la foto de la iglesia ... me hixo recordar la catedral de Brasilia, guardando enormes distancias por supuesto, buenas fotos, el ambiente estuvo a tu favor ese dia, poco a poco estamos conociendo mas de Sn Borja ... y me voy dando la idea ... una amiga de la universidad vivìa en este distrito, en la parte norte creo. Salu2


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

gracias muchachos y Lia,,, por los comments, ya estoy subiendo nuevas fotitos espero les gusten, la mayoria de mis fotos de ese dia feron de San Isidro, pero apenas vea un dia así de despejado cojo la camara y tomo más fotitos de San Bruja, pero por ahora continuo con San Isidro.










comienzo con esta por que no me pude contener al ver la bandera flameando con tanta gracia.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Recuerdo haber entrado a ese edificio para ver una exposición sobre Caral, hace ya casi cuatro años. Pudiste haber recortado la parte superior de la imagen; en fin, buenas tomas.
Saludos.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

continuando con los edificios


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Me encanta la torre Pacífico; a los demás edificios un estirón no les vendría nada mal.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> Me encanta la torre Pacífico; a los demás un estirón no les vendría nada mal.


si a mi tambien me encanta ademas que con el cielo se mimetiza muy bien, es bonita esa cajita de cristal.

Bueno mañana les regalo unas cuantas más. buenas noches y a mimir.


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

muy buenas fotos, el cielo despejado le combina con los edificios



Anlysixth said:


>


esta foto se parece a un mini Sheikh Zayed Road de Dubai


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Qué lindas las fotos, Henry, ya se extrañaban...ese cielo compite con el de por estos lares, y de veras que los edificios se lucen mucho mejor bajo ese cielo tan celeste, y también los árboles que se ven muy verdes, los deben regar mucho. 

Más allacito del Ministerio del Interior (ahora parece tener otro nombre) está la urbanización Córpac. Alguien supuestamente me va a enviar fotos de esa zona, creo que no se ha visto por acá...a ver cuándo se anime.

¡Saludos, Henry!!! :cheers2:


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Buenazas las fotos! esperamos ver las nuevas


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> Me encanta la torre Pacífico; a los demás un estirón no les vendría nada mal.


Concuerdo contigo, y bueno sofoca el verano en Lima, pero vaya que le hace muy bien para tomarle fotos mas fotogénicas a nuestra ciudad. :cheers:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Están mostras las fotos! Me gustaron todas


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelentes fotos!  muy lindas!  gracias que lindo ver tantos edificios juntos


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que lindas fotos!  me encantan!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me encantan las nuevas luminarias de la plazuela Juan de Arona.


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Esas si no te las creo. :lol:


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Alguien dijo BIF








Grupo credito???


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas las últimas fotos!


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Xoceelias said:


> ¡Qué cielo tan azul!, es raro verf otografías de Lima así. Concuerdo, los edificios lucen mejor.
> 
> P.D. ¿De cuando o a quién está dedicada esta iglesia?, por algún motivo la cubierta me recuerda a la Basìlica de la Virgen de Guadalupe en México D.F. :dunno:
> .
> .


Esa es la iglesia Agustina de Nuestra Senora de Gracia, y la fachada debe ser entre 1979 - 1983. Mi casa quedaba a 5 cuadras hno:


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Bacanes las fotos, cuando el sol sale en Lima con todo su resplandor.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Bacanes las fotos, cuando el sol sale en Lima con todo su resplandor.


esperen que tengo más.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Anly jajajajaja como me has hecho reir con tu pm...

Pero tienes razòn ... la inundaciòn me cegò y no pude ver tu thread.

Precioso cielo y esas zonas que has tomado me encantan.

Gracias por tu thread refrescante justo ahora que estoy revisando el foro y hay que meterle mano porque andamos desorganizados.


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Excelente material fotografico Anlysixth. Se advierte claramente que Lima esta progresando a pasos agigantados, al igual que todo el Peru. Esos edificios de oficinas me gustan mucho, si no me equivoco estan en el distrito fianciero verdad?
En cuanto al dia veraniego, percibo que ayudo bastante a resaltar la silueta de las torres, en las diferentes tomas magnificamente expuestas aqui por el creador de este hilo, se capta con nitidez el propicio marco de un cielo diafano y luminoso. Siga asi Anly, aportando al engrandecimiento de Incascrapers. Gracias por compartir.



Saludos desde Argentina


----------

